# Best piano piece single opus sets of 5.



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

For example, Ravel's Miroirs. Opuses that can and do get performed as a set. What are some of the best examples?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

John Cage’s arrangement for two pianos of Schoenberg’s Five Pieces for orchestra op 16. There’s a performance by John Tilbury and Caroline Chen on bandcamp which opened my eyes to this wonderful music.

I’m not a great Debussian, but the suite Bergamasque can certainly sound quite agreeable.

However for me the “best” for solo piano would be Scriabin op 74.

I think (but I’m not sure) that Bach’s BWV 924 - 928 is a set - you’ll have to investigate for yourself. However I hasten to add that it is not a piano piece. Get your clavichord out NOW!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

OTTOMH:


Schumann`s _Gesänge der Frühe_
Schoenberg’s op. 23
Sibelius`s op. 75 "Trees"
Schnittke`s Five Aphorisms
York Höller`s early _Fünf Stücke _(1964)


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Nikolai Kapustin - 5 Etudes in Various Intervals
George Crumb- 5 Pieces for Piano
Paul Ben-Haim - 5 Pieces for Piano Op.34
Sergei Prokofiev: Sarcasms - Five Pieces for Piano, Op. 17
Arthur Foote- 5 Pieces, Op. 6
Isang Yun- Fünf Stücke für Klavier
Ernst Krenek - 5 Piano Pieces - op. 39 
Lennox Berkeley- 5 Short Pieces Op. 4


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Brahms op116, 117, 118, 119. None are a set of five but 7, 3, 6, 4


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. Joonas Kokkonen - Pielavesi Suite (5 pieces):





2. Maurice Ravel - Ma mère l'Oye (piano version, 5 movements)





3. Leoš Janáček - "On an Overgrown Path", Book 2 (5 pieces):





Further listening:

Plus, perhaps Janacek's four movement piano cycle entitled, "In the Mist" will be of interest to you?: 




or Book 1 of his cycle, "On an Overgrown Path": 




4. Edvard Grieg - Holberg Suite (5):
Einar Steen-Nøkleberg plays Grieg Holberg Suite, Op. 40

There are Grieg's books of Lyric Suites to consider as well, which come in various opuses:

--Book III, Lyric Suites, Op. 43 (6):
Grieg - 31 Lyric Pieces - Gieseking

5. Jean Sibelius - Five Esquisses, Op. 114:
Five Esquisses, Op. 114: Landscape, Op. 114: No. 1

6. Jean Sibelius - 5 Pieces, Op. 75, "The Trees":
5 Pieces, Op. 75, "The Trees": I. When the Mountain Ash is Blooming

7. Serge Prokofiev - Sarcasms, Op. 17 (5):
Prokofiev - Sarcasms Op. 17 (Chiu)
Sarcasms, Op. 17: I. Tempestoso

But have you heard Prokofiev's Visions Fugitives, Op. 22? It's hard to imagine that someone who likes Miroirs wouldn't like these pieces too:
Prokofiev Vision Fugitives, Op. 22 (Boris Berman)
Visions fugitives, Op. 22: I. Lentamente

8. Vagn Holmboe - Symfonisk Suite, Op. 49 (5):
Suono da Bardo, Symfonisk Suite, Op. 49: Toccata

I could think of many more, if you'd be open to pieces with 4 or 6 movements, etc..

For example,

--Henri Dutilleux - Au Gré des Ondes (Six Petite Pieces): Au gré des ondes: I. Prélude en berceuse

--Erik Satie - 6 Gnossiennes:
Satie: Gnossiennes - No. 1 - Lent
Satie: Gnossiennes - No. 1 - Lent

--Samuel Barber - 4 Excursions, Op. 20:
Nadia Reisenberg : Samuel Barber, Four Excursions, Op.20

--Federico Mompou - 6 Impresiones intimas:
Mompou: Impresiones intimas - 1. Planys I

--Granados - Goyescas (6):
1. Los Requiebros, Enrique Granados (1867-1916): Goyescas, Michel Block, Piano

--Franz Schubert - 6 Moments Musicaux:
Gilels plays Schubert - Six moments musicaux

--Maurice Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin (6):
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin, M. 68 - 1. Prélude

--Charles Tomlinson Griffes - Roman Sketches, Op. 7 (4):
Charles Griffes "Roman Sketches, Op. 7 - I. The White Peacock" - Pianist David Allen Wehr

--Darius Milhaud - Le Printemps, Books 1 & 2 (6):
Darius Milhaud: Le Printemps (Books 1 and 2); William Bolcom, piano

--Bohuslav Martinu - Fenetre sur le jardin, or "Spring in the Garden", H. 270 (4):
I. Motyli v kvetinach (Butterflies in flowers)
Fenetre sur le jardin, H. 270 - Poco andante
Martinu - Emil Leichner (1992) Butterflies and Birds of Paradise. Three Pieces for Piano, H. 127

--Bohuslav Martinů - Les Ritournelles (six pieces), H. 227:
Les Ritournelles, H.227: I. Andante
Les Ritournelles. Six Pieces for Piano, H. 227 - Andante. Poco allegro

--Claude Debussy - Images, Books 1 & 2 (6):
Debussy: Images - Book 1, L. 110 - I. Reflets dans l'eau
Images - Reflets dans l´eau
Debussy: Images - Book 1, L. 110 - 1. Reflets dans l'eau
JEAN-PHILIPPE COLLARD plays DEBUSSY (1977)

--Claude Debussy - Children's Corner (6):
Debussy: Children's Corner, L. 113 - 1. Doctor Gradus ad Parnassum
Debussy: Children's Corner, L. 113 - I. Doctor Gradus ad Parnassum

--Claude Debussy - Suite Bergamasque (4):
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque - I. Prélude (Gieseking)
Debussy - Arabesques, Images, Rêverie (reference recording : Zoltán Kocsis)
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (Rogé)

There's also Franz Liszt's three books of his _Années de pèlerinage, or "Years of Pilgrimage" to consider, which were so influential on Debussy & Ravel,_

--"Première année: Suisse" ("First Year: Switzerland")
--"Deuxième année: Italie" ("Second Year: Italy")
--"Troisième année" ("Third Year")

Some recommendable pianists in this repertory:









Liszt - Claudio Arrau (1969-1989) Extracts Années de Pélerinage


0:00 : Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este (1969)8:55 : Vallée d'Obermann (1969)24:05 : Après une lecture du Dante (1982)42:34 : Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (1969...




www.youtube.com












Liszt - Années de pèlerinage. Première année: Suisse, S. 160 [André Laplante]


Années de pèlerinage. Première année: Suisse, S. 160 (1848-54)(Years of Pilgrimage. First Year: Switzerland)I. Chapelle de Guillaume Tell (The Chapel of Will...




www.youtube.com












Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: 1e année: Suisse, S.160 - 2. Au lac de Wallenstadt


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLiszt: Années de pèlerinage: 1e année: Suisse, S.160 - 2. Au lac de Wallenstadt · Alfred BrendelLiszt: Années de ...




www.youtube.com












Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: 1e année: Suisse, S.160 - 1. La Chapelle de Guilaume Tell


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLiszt: Années de pèlerinage: 1e année: Suisse, S.160 - 1. La Chapelle de Guilaume Tell · Alfred BrendelLiszt: Ann...




www.youtube.com












Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: 1e année: Suisse, S.160 - 1. La Chapelle de Guillaume Tell


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLiszt: Années de pèlerinage: 1e année: Suisse, S.160 - 1. La Chapelle de Guillaume Tell · Jorge BoletLiszt: Piano...




www.youtube.com












Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: Deuxième année: Italie, S.161 - 1. Sposalizio


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLiszt: Années de pèlerinage: Deuxième année: Italie, S.161 - 1. Sposalizio · Jorge BoletLiszt: Piano Works Vol. 4...




www.youtube.com












リスト：エステ荘の糸杉に「悲歌」第1番 / コチシュ 1986


コチシュ・ゾルターン（ピアノ）Kocsis Zoltán, piano 31 Oct - 2 Nov.1986Liszt :《Années de pèlerinage》Troisième année, S.163No.2 : Aux cyprès de la Villa d'Este No.I (Thrénod...




www.youtube.com












Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année "Suisse", S. 160: No. 1, La chapelle de Guillaume Tell (the...


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaAnnées de pèlerinage, 1ère année "Suisse", S. 160: No. 1, La chapelle de Guillaume Tell (the Chapel of William Tell) ·...




www.youtube.com






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k88UjgD19esEGXvljyTrcr75of99kWlfg










Supplément aux Années de pèlerinage, Year 2, S. 162 "Venezia e Napoli", No. 1, Gondoliera...


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaSupplément aux Années de pèlerinage, Year 2, S. 162 "Venezia e Napoli", No. 1, Gondoliera (Canzone del Cavaliere Peruc...




www.youtube.com


----------

